# HO Hand laid track and turnouts



## MudbugnTX (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm looking for anyone who hand lays their own track and turnouts to chime on on this one. I have been thinking about laying my own track and turnouts. After looking at a few sites and talking with guys in my club, I am still alittle lost on supplies and templates. Where do most of you get your templates and materials from?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

CV does a nice job, he should be able to tell you everything about it.:smilie_daumenpos:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=14050

Check out his thread, maybe he will see yours here when he logs on.


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

think LONG and HARD on this.

i did some track laying on a couple of bridges i built long ago.

i dont think it is worth doing. a LOT of work and only you will know after the ballast has been put down. 

my 2 cents.


----------



## rzw0wr (Aug 28, 2013)

Another option to hand laid track is Fast Tracks.
I use this because I like to make my own track.

It is fairly expensive though.

http://www.handlaidtrack.com/

Dale


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

I have been hand building turn-out and track. I really like doing it and the results are much better than any pre-built track I've used.

My methods use the Fast-Tracks paper template (download and print from their web site).
The Fast Tracks Frog and Point tool which really makes filing the rails for the frogs and points much easier and consistent. I do NOT use the fast tracks jigs, I can do just as well with them. I buy ME rail and PCB ties from Fast tracks since their prices are reasonable (buy the 18" rail to really save shipping) and the ship fast.

It does take a few turn-outs to learn to get them right.
Fast Tracks has a number of videos to show you how that are worth watching to pick up pointers.

Here is another method that works well and only requires a minimum of tools, some rail and PCB ties:
http://www.railwayeng.com/handlay6/hndly-h3.htm

Search the forum her for Fast track and hand laid track, etc to find other threads on the subject. It really isn't that hard to do and I feel the effort is worth the result. Attached are some picture of hand laid turn-out and track on my layout during the build. The main HO and dual gauge track uses code 70 rail. The HOn3 track (first picture) is code 55 rail. The Frogs have feeders powered by Tam Valley Frog juicers. My smallest loco (with minimum power pick up) will craw through the turn-outs with any problem and derailments are non-existent.


----------

